# Would trolling for crappies = targetting bass?



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello boehr,

I did a couple searches on this topic and didn't find anything...

The last couple summers I have had great success trolling for crappies early morning on a small lake near me using 2-4" black/silver floating rapalas










I've been wanting to try this on the same lake as soon as the ice clears out, but my question is, using something like this, do you think I would be potentially in trouble for targeting bass or pike, or would a CO simply accept that I was trying to catch crappies?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

I have always been under the impression as long as you throw them (pike or bass) back right away after getting them to the boat your not breaking the law.

When throwing spoons for kings in the spring I have hooked up with a laker in front of a CO. got it to the pier netted it and unhooked it over the side it went.

No harm no foul


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If you know in your hear you are trolling for crappies, I don;t think it would be a tough sell. Now if you were trolling a Rap much bigger than 4" I doubt the CO would buy it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Crappies = bass, no, not in my opinion.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I throw those all the time, I catch a lot of gills on them...ESPECIALLY coming shortly, when the gills are moving in to the shallows and are agressive. 

I've also caught bass and pike on them. 

If I didn't use everything that I've caught a bass or pike on until the season opens, I wouldn't be able to fish.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I've caught gills smaller than the jitterbug I was throwing before!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## sweetblu (Dec 18, 2007)

i would also have to think that if they look in ur livewell they will see specs not bass so i belive u would be safe


----------

